# So what could go wrong on such a simple recipe..



## Mrs. Bubble (May 2, 2013)

This is not my recipe - I found a super simple (probably what's wrong with it lol) recipe online a while ago and I thought " I can do that for sure." Bah. So as my first project I made this bc we are running out of Dawn and I dont want to buy anymore. 

1 1/2 cups very hot water
1/2 cup liquid castile soap
1tbsp washing soda
1tbsp white vinegar
1/8 tsp tea tree oil - I used sweet orange EO bc I hate tea tree almost as much as lavender
1tablespoon shredded lye soap

Add ingredients to a bowl, add the very hot water, stir til mixed and soap is dissolved. Stir occasionally while cooling.

So it is the consistency of water. And my husband is all " I told you so now go buy us some Dawn"
Is there any way to thicken this mess up or should I scrap this and look for a better recipe? The latter will thrill my hubby - he hates throwing things out.

If I cant do this simple recipe - how in the world am I going to be able to CP beautiful soap bars or Ginny's awesome shampoo bar I really want to try?
Mrs. Bubble is depressed


----------



## new12soap (May 2, 2013)

have you tried washing the dishes with it?  a lot of times liquid soaps are just thickened with salt water, it doesn't need to be thickened to just dilute it in water again to wash dishes. those are all thin, liquidy things. try it first and see if it works!  it won't feel at all like commercial stuff, but if it takes the goop off the dishes then it worked.


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (May 2, 2013)

True! I haven't used it yet. We made it last night and left on vacation this AM, I kept hoping that overnight it would become magically thick. lol. So technically there may be nothing "wrong" with this recipe. I need to find a good one starting with KOH and water / glycerin. Just was trying to make it as cheaply as possible while experimenting.


----------



## mel z (May 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what the vinegar and soap will do to each other. I think they cancel each other is some chemical way. That's why people that use soap for laundry put it in the rinse, not the wash, to get rid of any soap remaining.

I have tried castile with Lime EO and it does a wonderful job on the dishes and when put on dish towel and rubbed on greasy dish, the grease rinses right away.


----------



## lsg (May 2, 2013)

First of all, if you have hard water, liquid soap will not work as well as a deterget for dishwashig or for the laundry.  You might try thickening it with a salt water mixture.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Natural-Castile-Liquid-Soap-Base-P4609.aspx


----------



## bodhi (May 2, 2013)

Why dodnt you just use the castile soap?


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (May 2, 2013)

Cause I'm an idiot I guess?

I wanted it thicker than that and this recipe claimed by adding the lye soap it would be closer to store bought soap. Clearly I am not experienced at this or I would be home making amazing soap and not here asking stupid questions.


----------



## bodhi (May 2, 2013)

Mrs. Bubble said:


> Cause I'm an idiot I guess?
> 
> I wanted it thicker than that and this recipe claimed by adding the lye soap it would be closer to store bought soap. Clearly I am not experienced at this or I would be home making amazing soap and not here asking stupid questions.




LOL!  And dont worry about the stupid questions.  no such thing.  try adding a little salt water to the castile to thicken it.  If its a castile it will thicken.


----------



## Mrs. Bubble (May 2, 2013)

Haha - thanks! I will have to try when I get home next week. I would be fine with it the way it is - but my hubby is having a hard time letting go of Dawn. I was hoping it would be similar enough to keep him quiet. As long as it cleans without all those unnecessary chemicals, it's all good to me. Thanks for the saltwater link.


----------

